# Looking to adopt a Sulcata Tortoise



## ViolaS (Aug 1, 2018)

I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Aug 1, 2018)

I know of a good size male that may still be available in Truckee let me know if your interested and I’ll find out if he is still looking for a home


----------



## Metatron (Aug 9, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


Hi. We have a yearling male. We can't keep him because we have a 12-year-old male. I would love to find the yearling a home with someone who won't sell him, has the right kind of yard, and will sleep him in a humid warm box at night. 
We are in the San Jose area. We don't want an adoption fee or anything else in exchange. We just want him to have a forever home where he will be treated as good if not better than what we have provided: humid, warm enclosure. Soaked each morning and evening. Mazuri, Mulberry, Romaine. Daily periods outside in the sun. Zero pyramiding.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 9, 2018)

Metatron said:


> Hi. We have a yearling male. We can't keep him because we have a 12-year-old male. I would love to find the yearling a home with someone who won't sell him, has the right kind of yard, and will sleep him in a humid warm box at night.
> We are in the San Jose area. We don't want an adoption fee or anything else in exchange. We just want him to have a forever home where he will be treated as good if not better than what we have provided: humid, warm enclosure. Soaked each morning and evening. Mazuri, Mulberry, Romaine. Daily periods outside in the sun. Zero pyramiding.
> Let me know if you are interested.


At a year a sulcata can’t be sexed.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you for your response. I know your time is valuable.


----------



## Steven Stevens (Aug 28, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


I have an adult male, His name is Tait quite large approximately 260 lbs. I have had him for 15 years and can no longer keep him as I am moving to the beach and into a small place.I'm in southern California. He currently roams on an acre and loves it. Sad to have to part with him. He's pretty smart too...


----------



## ViolaS (Sep 19, 2018)

Steven Stevens said:


> I have an adult male, His name is Tait quite large approximately 260 lbs. I have had him for 15 years and can no longer keep him as I am moving to the beach and into a small place.I'm in southern California. He currently roams on an acre and loves it. Sad to have to part with him. He's pretty smart too...


I’m willing to give him a forever home if he’s still available [email protected]


----------



## motormandave (Sep 20, 2018)

I am looking for a female Sulcata to live with my male Sulcata Frank. I am guessing Frank is 5 years old. I just rescued him with my wife and he weighs 18 pounds.

We have a large enclosed yard with lots of grass and trees. I have built a burrow and putting together an outdoor enclosure. I understand males will fight so I would like to add a female or two. I live in Long Beach, CA. We are willing to drive a considerable distance to find a female friend for Frank. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Debbie S (Oct 2, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


HI - have you adopted one? I have a 60 - 70 pound male sulcata that I would love to see in a "bigger" home. He also has a heated night box. I live in southern california


----------



## ViolaS (Oct 7, 2018)

Debbie S said:


> HI - have you adopted one? I have a 60 - 70 pound male sulcata that I would love to see in a "bigger" home. He also has a heated night box. I live in southern california


Not yet


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2018)

motormandave said:


> I am looking for a female Sulcata to live with my male Sulcata Frank. I am guessing Frank is 5 years old. I just rescued him with my wife and he weighs 18 pounds.
> 
> We have a large enclosed yard with lots of grass and trees. I have built a burrow and putting together an outdoor enclosure. I understand males will fight so I would like to add a female or two. I live in Long Beach, CA. We are willing to drive a considerable distance to find a female friend for Frank. Thank you in advance.



I have a female Sulcata and I need to find her a good home. I am in Southern Calif. near Disneyland.


----------



## ViolaS (Nov 18, 2018)

Agent99 said:


> I have a female Sulcata and I need to find her a good home. I am in Southern Calif. near Disneyland.


I would love to give her a forever home. I live in Shingle Springs about 50 miles east of Sacramento. Can we talk by email? [email protected]


----------



## ViolaS (Nov 27, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> Not yet


Hi is he still available if so please let me know you can text at [email protected] thank you


----------



## ViolaS (Nov 27, 2018)

Agent99 said:


> I have a female Sulcata and I need to find her a good home. I am in Southern Calif. near Disneyland.


Hello I am very interested in adopting her please text me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## ViolaS (Nov 27, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I know of a good size male that may still be available in Truckee let me know if your interested and I’ll find out if he is still looking for a home


I'm interested in the tortoise please let me know you can text me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Drea14 (Dec 5, 2018)

Steven Stevens said:


> I have an adult male, His name is Tait quite large approximately 260 lbs. I have had him for 15 years and can no longer keep him as I am moving to the beach and into a small place.I'm in southern California. He currently roams on an acre and loves it. Sad to have to part with him. He's pretty smart too...


Hello, Any chance your tortoise is still available?


----------



## mvickers (Dec 7, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


I have a 14 year old sulcata. Are you still looking to adopt? I am in San Diego


----------



## ViolaS (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes I'm still looking to adopt. But I'm in Shingle Springs CA, about 48 miles east of Sacramento. I was looking for one north of LA because my neices husband works down by Mojave and he can pick it up and bring it to me.


----------



## mvickers (Dec 9, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> Yes I'm still looking to adopt. But I'm in Shingle Springs CA, about 48 miles east of Sacramento. I was looking for one north of LA because my neices husband works down by Mojave and he can pick it up and bring it to me.


Would you consider adopting mine if I could get him up to your niece's husband, sometime after the beginning of the new year?


----------



## ViolaS (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes I would, feel free to contact me at [email protected] that way we can talk privately. Thank you so much


----------



## Gtort.com (Jul 1, 2019)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


Hi .. I am actually thinking I might have to re home my baby Franklin.. he is a boy, I have had him since he was 6 months old, he is now 5 years old and I love him dearly, my situation is going to change during the next 6 months and I don’t think I’ll be able to give him the space he needs.. I am willing to talk with someone who has everything he will need and more if I have to let him go to a larger place with as much love for him as possible if you are interested in chatting with me and exchanging pictures you could email me at [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Jimverde5 (Jul 31, 2019)

ViolaS said:


> I live in Shingle Springs CA and I am looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling there are too many adult animals out there that need a forever home. If you have one that you can no longer take care of, because you’re moving, don’t have the time or just don’t want it anymore I would love to give it a home. I live on 4.25 acres and the property is completely fenced and tortoise proofed I would prefer a female sense I already have a female but I’m willing to take in a male I have enough room to separate them so they don’t bread. Please consider me if you need to rehome your baby thanks


----------



## Jimverde5 (Jul 31, 2019)

Are you still looking for a adult sulfate ? I have a large male 8 years old .he has a beautiful shell..very nice temperment.


----------

